# Baby tooth not yet lost, Adult tooth present



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello all! Whiskey is doing very well, however I do have a question/concern about one of his puppy teeth. He is now just days away from being 7 months. He has been losing his puppy teeth and growing his adult teeth at what I'd consider a normal rate. A week ago, I noticed that although he has both of his adult canines, he has not yet lost his left puppy canine. They are obviously very close together and it appears that food/debris (dirt) is getting stuck between the two. While he is sleeping here tonight, I looked at it and his gum is starting to appear slightly red above these two teeth. His puppy canine does not feel loose. Do you have any thoughts/suggestions? I'll gladly make a vet appointment tomorrow if this could pose problems, but wanted to check here to see if anyone has had a similar situation and/or if this is normal.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not uncommon for them to have a baby tooth that's a little late coming out. Just give him some chews, and try and keep it clean. I've never had to have one pulled, eventually they came out on their own.


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bowie had one of those too. I had the vet look at it to make sure it wasn't interfering with his adult teeth coming in correctly. The plan was to have it extracted at the same time as his neuter if it didn't fall out, but it ended up coming out naturally at 11 months. I did have to brush his tooth everyday because he would get kibble stuck between his big tooth and baby tooth.


----------



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Bowie628 said:


> Bowie had one of those too. I had the vet look at it to make sure it wasn't interfering with his adult teeth coming in correctly. The plan was to have it extracted at the same time as his neuter if it didn't fall out, but it ended up coming out naturally at 11 months. I did have to brush his tooth everyday because he would get kibble stuck between his big tooth and baby tooth.


Oh my gosh, yes! That's exactly what it looks like. I'll definitely be brushing it daily because he has dirt in there right now! Yes, dirt...We are building a new house and he was outside with the contractor all day today playing in the dirt and mud.  Thank you! I am not having him neutered until 18-24 months. If it seems to become a bother or doesn't come out in the next couple of months, I'll definitely have it looked at. Thanks you so much!


----------

